# Sawyer, our cat's playmate! (video!)



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

.... And he's still carrying it around in his mouth now, waiting for someone to play with him!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

That is so adorable. Sawyer is such a good playmate. Thanks for sharing.
What did you use to film the video? It is nice and clear.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My husband used his cell phone (Samsung Fascinate) to film it. Not bad!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful Goldens. He did so well with the cat!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute video, your goldens and your cat are beautiful!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks! They've always been good with the cat(s), but this was a step above!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is such a good boy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I probably shouldn't be surprised anymore, but I am constantly amazed at his awesome temperament!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks like Sawyer knew just what he was doing with that toy.
Seems like a good temperment and quite a brain too. Adorable.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think so, but I may be totally biased!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

How sweet is that! Cooper is a beautiful kitty, handsome just like his dog brothers are.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

This is just adorable.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

What a great video... I love it! If there's ever a vote for best video of the year on here I vote for yours. I can only wish Samantha and Mulligan played so calmly with the cats they occasionally encounter. 

He's definitely a "cat dog" if there ever is such a thing.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Where oh where did that sweet, calm doggy go??? The obsessed maniac with the new kitten LOOKS an awful lot like him, but can't seem to behave...


----------

